

Balanced Partners With Coinbase and Adds Bitcoin Support - tlrobinson
http://techcrunch.com/2014/02/20/balanced-coinbase-bitcoin/

======
cantbecool
I'd like Coinbase even more if they implemented Dogecoin support. There's a
huge community of new crypto users that would love to start using their
Dogecoins on markets.

~~~
steveklabnik
I am a long time Dogecoin booster. We would love to have support for Doge,
either through Coinbase or through some similar entity.

~~~
montecarl
> I am a long time Dogecoin booster.

This is like when recruiters want someone with 10+ years of experience in a
technology that was invented 2 years ago. Dogecoin has been out of a little
over 2 months now!

~~~
steveklabnik
Sure. I got involved with doge within the first week and a half of it
existing. 'long time' is all relative.

------
Jsarokin
Awesome integration - any idea when it will leave private beta?

~~~
steveklabnik
I just left a comment regarding this on GitHub:
[https://github.com/balanced/balanced-
api/issues/204#issuecom...](https://github.com/balanced/balanced-
api/issues/204#issuecomment-35663110)

(I work at Balanced and managed this partnership.)

------
quellhorst
I don't really consider this news since they are only doing a private beta.

